# The new EuroLeague



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

Is anyone on these boards following EuroLeague? I called it "the new" because it had major format change starting this season including other changes such as brand modification (it used to be Euroleague and now its EuroLeague (notice capital "L" in the middle, the Americans used to call in the EuroLeague anyway), uniform court designs etc.

The amount of teams was reduced to 16 this season (it was 24 before) and all of them play in each other twice (home and away) instead of being divided into four groups. The top 8 teams qualify for the play-offs. The winners battle in a best-of-five series for the spots in a Final Four which will be hosted in Istanbul.


----------



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

No interest in EuroLeague on these boards? 

Here are this week's Top 10 plays:


----------

